# bsnl dialup connection



## Guest (Nov 17, 2005)

can anyone tell me that what is the charges for bsnl dialup ..
like pulse rate at pick and offpick hours
and i heard that after 11 and on sunday internet access is free is that true ?


----------



## choudang (Nov 17, 2005)

you will find it from www.bsnl.co.in


----------



## go4saket (Nov 17, 2005)

it is just the internet hours that is free, not your telephone connection.


----------



## dreams (Nov 18, 2005)

hey m8 bsnl has a fantastic plan for dial up.. u will hv to get a 2nd telephone line dedicated for internet thru which their ISP number can only b dialled..

for this line u hv spend 550 Incl of Tax P.M.

Then u hv to purchase their internet hour packages for 25 or 50 hrs.

In this package u can get happy hours frm 11-8 in the night and fully free on sundays and national holidays..

and thru this plan thr is no charge for telphone pulses..

only monthly 550 and 165 rs for 25hrs package which wil b valid for 6 months..

i use this plan and very much satisfied.. go for it..

NOTE- No d/l limit at all..


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2005)

ya thts great


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2005)

i got this from bsnl site . i bought 25 hour plan now in which category this fall ? 
standard trai or bsnl package ?

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v188/nikunj/untitled.jpg


----------



## desertwind (Nov 18, 2005)

Any internet package (may be it from bsnl or any other isp)with a dialup no starting with 172 falls under the BSNL package, if you use them on a BSNL telephone.

Standard (TRAI) is for private telephone service providers.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2005)

thanx.. so its very cheap..


----------

